# Caribbean Grilled Chicken



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3/4 cup veg oil
juice of 3 limes
6 cloves of garlic chopped
1 1/2 tsp black pepper
1 tsp scotch bonnet hot sauce
2 tsp oregano
1 1/2 tblsp cilantro
3 lbs boneless chicken breast

Combine oil, juice and seasonings. Place chicken in glass or ceramic dish and pour marinade over the chicken and cover. Cill for 4-6 hours. Grill for 12 mins on each side.


----------

